# turno



## Schenker

Hola, ¿con qué palabra en español reemplazarían "turno" en esta frase? Grazie.

*Capello, allenerà mai la nazionale italiana?* 
"No, io con l'Inghilterra finisco il turno. Il mio lavoro sul campo termina con l'esperienza inglese".


----------



## krolaina

Hola Schenker, la verdad es que queda raro en español traducirlo igual (con "turno", me refiero). ¿Qué tal algo como "con Inglaterra termina mi trabajo"?. De momento no se me ocurre más...


----------



## gatogab

*"No, io con l'Inghilterra finisco il turno. Il mio lavoro sul campo termina con l'esperienza inglese".*
No, io con l'esperienza inglese vado in pensione.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Hola Schenker, la verdad es que queda raro en español traducirlo igual (con "turno", me refiero). ¿Qué tal algo como "con Inglaterra termina mi trabajo"?. De momento no se me ocurre más...


 
Yo estoy con krol, "con Inglaterra termina mi trabajo" creo que queda perfecto. Quizá también lo puedes dejar como "con Inglaterra he terminado".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Hola,

lo que significa es que, con Inglaterra, se acaba su turno de trabajo.
Así que, como dicen los nativos, pero teniendo que resumir las frase y hacer una sola, podrías decir "Con mi experiencia en Inglaterra termina mi trabajo en el campo."

Ciao,

Mimmi


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría:
Después de Inglaterra termino

Las opciones con "*con"* pueden confundirse con que corta relaciones con el futbol inglés pero sigue en la brecha.


Por otra parte, en ninguna opción añadiría "Trabajo" "Turno" o nada similar, no se usa en español.


----------



## mimmi

Una aclaración Neuromante: ¿si yo pongo "CON mi experiencia en Inglaterra, termina PARA SIEMPRE mi trabajo en el campo..de futbol", cambiaría el sentido? ¿El CON seguría confundiendo?...no lo veo..

¿y por qué no se puede decir "trabajo"? ¿Es que en español no es un trabajo entrenar?..bueno, no uno como todos los demás..pero trabajo es,¿no?

Mimmi


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Una aclaración Neuromante: ¿si yo pongo "CON mi experiencia en Inglaterra, termina PARA SIEMPRE mi trabajo en el campo..de futbol", cambiaría el sentido? ¿El CON seguría confundiendo?...no lo veo..
> 
> ¿y por qué no se puede decir "trabajo"? ¿Es que en español no es un trabajo entrenar?..bueno, no uno como todos los demás..pero trabajo es,¿no?
> 
> Mimmi


 
Hola Mimmi:

"con Inglaterra termina mi trabajo" está bien, se puede decir en el sentido que busca Schenker y en sentido que tú comentas, más explicado, también. Ciertamente, aquí el orden de la frase es muy importante, ojo. Sí decimos "termina mi trabajo con Inglaterra", lo normal es que se entienda como dijo Neuromante, pero al ponerlo antes cambia, y la mayoría de la gente entenderá que es que se jubila.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

¡Gracias Ant!


----------



## krolaina

Neuromante said:


> Yo diría:
> Después de Inglaterra termino
> 
> Las opciones con "*con"* pueden confundirse *con que corta relaciones con el futbol inglés pero sigue en la brecha.*
> 
> 
> Por otra parte, *en ninguna opción* añadiría "Trabajo" "Turno" o nada similar, no se usa en español.


 
Perdona que te subraye pero no entiendo nada, ¿qué quieres decir?
¿Y por qué esa negación tan categórica? No es que no quepa, es que es CORRECTISIMO. Ya te digo, a no ser que no te haya entendido.



Antpax said:


> Sí decimos "termina mi trabajo con Inglaterra", lo normal es que se entienda como dijo Neuromante, pero al ponerlo antes cambia, y la mayoría de la gente entenderá que es que se jubila.


 
¡No me digas que no voy a estar de acuerdo contigo Anti! El orden de los factores no altera el producto...se entiende perfectamente en los dos sentidos, depende de cómo se quiera interpretar.


----------



## chlapec

A ver que os parece ésta:
"Con Inglaterra acaba *mi ciclo* (como entrenador)"


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Perdona que te subraye pero no entiendo nada, ¿qué quieres decir?
> ¿Y por qué esa negación tan categórica? No es que no quepa, es que es CORRECTISIMO. Ya te digo, a no ser que no te haya entendido.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡No me digas que no voy a estar de acuerdo contigo Anti! El orden de los factores no altera el producto...se entiende perfectamente en los dos sentidos, depende de cómo se quiera interpretar.


 

Alguna vez tendría que pasar, digo yo.  No digo que no sea correcto, pero sí ponemos Inglaterra, puede ser algo ambigo (mi humilde opinión).



> "Con Inglaterra acaba *mi ciclo* (como entrenador)"


 
Yo también pensé en ésta, pero creo que es necesaria la explicación de "como entrenador", aunque puede que sea simplemente una impresión mía.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ma_falda

Y si pone, "termina mi labor"?


----------



## chlapec

Ma_falda said:


> Y si pone, "termina mi labor"?


 
El sentido es ése, pero parece algo repetitivo, al leer la continuación.

Yo sigo dándoles vueltas al ciclo...

¿Por qué no: *"acabo un ciclo"?*

Argumentos
-Es más genérico, y no precisa especificar.
-Respeta más la frase original: el sujeto es *él* y mantenemos el *finisco*.
-No excluye otro tipo de actividades relacionadas con el fútbol.


----------



## Schenker

Yo estaba leyendo los post en orden y en un momento tambien se me vino a la mente "ciclo", después vi que justo lo puso chlapec. Para mi queda muy bien. Pero claro, lo importante es que se pueda traducir "turno" con "ciclo"... 
El sentido de lo que dice Capello siempre ha estado claro, pero quería saber que acepción tenía "turno" en la frase.

Gracias por las respuestas.
Saludos.


----------

